# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان تکمیل اطلاعات کنکور 95 کیه؟

## .MEHRAD.

سلام زمان تکمیل اطلاعات کنکور 95 کیه؟

----------


## saj8jad

سلام عزیز

هفته آخر ، زمان پرینت کارت ورود به جلسه  :Yahoo (1):

----------

